#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 又混過了一天.....死定了.....「更新CG...在7樓...」

## 煉羽

PS 因為一時沒想到可以編輯..所以..更新CG...在7樓...










今天又如此那麼一般的混過去了....

這幾天好混阿><

就是定不下心讀書><

功課荒廢了好幾天了...

再不讀就死定了!!!!!!!

唉~雖然知道.身體還是不由自主的想混阿~果然人事有惰性的嗎

呼......發完牢騷了...

這張應該也算是怨念聚合物吧~

好想趕快過悠閒地生活阿~><><><

PS：因為沒什麼時間跟力氣修圖了...... 太傷眼就見諒一下拉XD

----------


## 神原明野

這你別擔心……

暑假當然就是要好好揮霍

你可以盡情的作你喜歡的事

當然，如果發呆打混是你喜歡的事…那就放手去作吧^^||



大大這張圖應該是掃描上來的吧？


掃描機的部分……，建議亮度調大一點，可以使畫面比較乾淨喔！

----------


## 煉羽

......可是聽說某找死的混學生是考生呢....呵...呵....

謎:那你還上線,踢飛!!!!

就是這樣...要先潛水了

阿 反正都潛習慣了...呵....呵....呵....

----------


## Triumph

一到暑假就懶惰了  :狐狸哈欠:  功課就慢慢來吧,反正還有(只剩?)十多天~.~
畫的問題:那是內褲嗎......

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

畫得蠻好的..........
肌肉..........質感很好.........
很喜歡那翼.........
....那是四角褲嗎？.........

功課快做好了！
還有半個月給我大玩特玩.............

----------


## 煉羽

疑 ... ... 內褲嗎... ...

沒想過耶XD~（爆）

因為只是想嘗試學習一下皺摺而已... ... 原來看起來像內褲阿... ...

本來只是想試試看海灘褲的... ... 算了XD

（ps：話說不才只是平庸了學生... ... 也就是混完暑假的話就大概沒救了... ... 指考好難阿><）

----------


## 煉羽

太閒了~ 所以就花了一個下午練習一下CG

... ... 不知道要說什麼了... ... 

喔 對了 大家颱風天要注意安全喔XD 

陣風達17級以上

小心不要被風吹走拉～

----------


## 神原明野

> 太閒了~ 所以就花了一個下午練習一下CG
> 
> ... ... 不知道要說什麼了... ... 
> 
> 喔 對了 大家颱風天要注意安全喔XD 
> 
> 陣風達17級以上
> 
> 小心不要被風吹走拉～


哇－－上色之後變的很漂亮呢

明野並非專業評論家，沒能給予您專業的評價深感抱歉


陣風17級喔……


在新竹隨便一颳就9級風(曾有傳言新竹市是最不可能放颱風假的縣市)

10級風有機會將樹木連根拔起

13級風有機會將房屋整棟翻起

而且據說這次的颱風還會因為中央山脈被分成大小颱@@

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

肌肉上了色後，
表現得更好了！
肌肉啊！肌肉！
肌肉感強烈的！
翅膀..........非常好！
猜不到煉羽大上色上得那麼好！
陰影也很好！

----------


## 煉羽

先謝謝回覆拉XD

小弟會再學習的...

不過一個下午都看著電腦.....好累...

...颱風...

早上起來看到新聞看到變成中颱了

台北的風雨也不會很大

偶爾會有點陣風強一點

不過一般來講來蠻舒適的XD

不過這樣明天就要上課的呢~><~(本來就是吧)

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

煉羽的這張圖從意境到感覺已經強到一個境界了...

大愛....  絕對大愛  收藏!

BTW:是白龍=  =?......  額..

----------


## 豹舞風

陰影過渡柔和自然，質感表現得很好

整體看起來很舒服，很不錯的上色呢～

這個暑假的日子都是混過來的，和煉羽深有同感……(今天又要混過去…我也死定了＝＝

----------


## 鵺影

上完色之後真的差了好多，
可以感受到煦煦的暖光照射，
連不存在的背景都莫名其妙出現了...(一片草原的斜坡！

----------


## 煉羽

先謝謝大家的鼓勵~

希望也能看到大家的作品喔XD

(發牢騷一下)

這幾天鍵盤被螞蟻入侵了...

好噁心阿><

雖然裡面好像果然是有點髒就是了... ...

不過好難清理阿... 找不到吸塵器

(而且我好像對這種螞蟻過敏
 捏完之後都會爆出好多汁來 然後手就紅腫了>< 我哥都不會的說)

而且咬人還很痛...= =

.....阿阿 打著打著....螞蟻又來了 T ^ T

----------

